# Want To Join A Group On a Fishing Trip



## thadhunts (Mar 10, 2013)

My Name is Thad Roberts.
I am from Corpus Christi, Texas.
I am a Retired Senior Citizen.
I can go fishing any day of the week.
I want to join a group on a Bay or Gulf Fishing Trip.
I will help you pay for expenses.
My Phone Number is 361-991-5332.
My E-Mail is [email protected]


----------

